# Advise please on Panasonic VT30 and Sharp LC70LE735UN 70"



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

I am trying to decide which is a better TV set, either the Panasonic 65VT30 or the Sharp LC70LE735UN 70". I watch mostly blu-rays not much regular TV as I am just now getting Fios, I know they are two different types of TV's but I main focus is the picture quality the room I will have it in is not a bright room and might decide to make a home theater out of a spare bedroom and that is very dark as there is no windows. The cost between the two is only about $300.

Thanks


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Unquestionably, get the VT30. Especially considering your use.

-Robert


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

The real question is how the VT30 compares to the Sharp Elite PRO-X5FD...


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

KalaniP, I so agree, which is exactly why I put our our flat panel HDTV shoot-out event. This is our 7th year producing the event and the displays all look fantastic. 

burg650 since you live not far from the shoot-out hopefully you will attend in person. If not don't miss the live HD webcast.

-Robert


----------



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

Robert, when and where is this talking place. It might be to late for me as I today purchased the VT30.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

burg650, you made an excellent purchase. Panasonic's VT30 is my best selling TV and one of my personal favorite choices. 

Our 7th annual flat panel HDTV shoot-out is held in my Scarsdale, NY store. We set-up a permanent shoot-out wall that spans the entire front showroom. Every premium manufacturer's flagship flat panel is mounted on the shoot-out wall. We demonstrate these beauties in their best mode as they come out of the box and also calibrated. 

This year the shoot-out dates are Saturday, 10/8/11 at 6 PM and the event repeats on Sunday, 10/9/11 at 1 PM. We run the shoot-out event over two days so we can accommodate up to 70 attendees as the store can only hold 45 people and we have about 10 staff members that put on the event.

Home Theater Shack members can register on my home pagewww.valueelectronics.com and for those who can not attend in person we broadcast the event on our premium HD Livestream channelwww.livestream.com/hdtvshootout in live in HD on both days. When watch the live webcast you can register to chat with our a/v technical staff to ask questions and make comments to our panel of experts.

Hope you can attend in person.

-Robert


----------

